# G Scale Power



## ol-j (Mar 31, 2009)

I am looking for a cheap way to power a Christmas Train. I have already purchased a bunch of Bachmann indoor track and now I need some power. I Have found several of the MRC Tech II Loko Motion 2400 would this be acceptable to power my train. I would eventually like to purchase outdoor track and do a narrow guage 1:20.3 mountain railroad outside. Thanks OL-J


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sure, but what loco is your train? If it is a Bachmann big hauler, ok.. if it's a USAT big boy, no. 

You will find those controllers will be marginal with most large scale locos, not enough current. Also you might have a limited top speed if you are running standard gauge locos. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## studeclunker (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a Super Blue model 156. It has power and to spare for my engines and power-hungry Aristo coaches. My son’s layout was powered by a Tech II 2500 HO transformer. We found though, that two trains could be run only if the smoke and lights were shut off on the coaches. This wasn’t acceptable, so I broke down and bought the Blue. It serves my needs beautifully. There is even some ability to walk around with the controller. In fact, the transformer remains in the house whilst the controller is outside with the operator. The Blue was a bit pricey, but money well spent. 

There are often any number of transformers on e-bay all the time. It shouldn't be difficult to find a decent transformer for a small outdoor layout. Just remember, it's always best, outside anyway, to have more than one power connection to your track.


----------

